# Mosquito lake ice update!!!!



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just stopped at the causeway and checked the ice. Lake is completely locked up and the south side of the causeway was right around an inch of clear ice. First 2 are north end last 2 are south end. Also checked the cemetery and its all locked up as far as you can see. Won't be long!!!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the update....


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. With temps down low we should have good ice for the panfish tournament. It's this sunday, I believe.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the update.. yea sun is the tourney but i cant imagine that it would still happen.. even if its somewhat fishable i dont think they would send guys out for that one. way to soon!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank You for the Update.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Mark welcome to the HARDWATER discussions forum. That means people like ice fishing here!!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah there is always one like him. If you dont like or want ice, stay out of the hardwater forum. Trolling!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey mark....GO TO FLORIDA! theres still all of february to go!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

One day woop dee do! 

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0008 

Still ice making weather at night. 

Go troll elsewhere, maybe your bathtub that's the only open water your going to see for awhile.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Took care of that nonsence. We dont need trolls starting stuff here.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh man! I missed his comment... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> thanks for the update.. yea sun is the tourney but i cant imagine that it would still happen.. even if its somewhat fishable i dont think they would send guys out for that one. way to soon!!!


They say a 1/4 of ice forms at 32 degrees and 1" at 0 degrees. Should easily be 4-5 inches by sunday. I'm heading up either way. If the tournaments cancelled, I'm still wetting a line


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

huntin dog, what were you driving, I think I was out there at the same time as you haha


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I was in a silver 2 door escort. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I was in a silver 2 door escort.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was in a gray Extera with two of my buddies i think that was you haha


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ya might have been. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

t.stuller said:


> They say a 1/4 of ice forms at 32 degrees and 1" at 0 degrees. Should easily be 4-5 inches by sunday. I'm heading up either way. If the tournaments cancelled, I'm still wetting a line


Is that per day TS?


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

if starting with skim ice, you will put about 2" of new ice in a twenty four period with temps 0 deg for 24 hr period. (depends on snow cover and other variables)

if starting with 2", you will put about 1" of new ice in a twenty for hour period with the same temps as above for a 24 hour period. (depends on snow cover and other variables)

basically the thicker the ice the less ice growth you get. 

not sure if this worked but i tried to post a link to an ice growth chart below

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=2600&pictureid=13908


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Found this last night. Seems at the temps we are having this week everything should have 4-6 on it this weekend


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Acording to this, i should have 3.5 " of good ice by this afternoon where i drilled yesterday near medina on small water.  I did find a rather bad azz newly built beaver den built right near where i get on and fish often. Its nice. Must have underwater entrance. Im wondering what effect that will have on fishing. Guys got to be smashing fish right? Dont think i would hang near that thing if i was a gill. Anyone run into this before? Have had many run ins with beaver on lakes, ponds, and rivers and usualy they are pissed off and let you know it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

joewallguy said:


> Acording to this, i should have 3.5 " of good ice by this afternoon where i drilled yesterday near medina on small water.  I did find a rather bad azz newly built beaver den built right near where i get on and fish often. Its nice. Must have underwater entrance. Im wondering what effect that will have on fishing. Guys got to be smashing fish right? Dont think i would hang near that thing if i was a gill. Anyone run into this before? Have had many run ins with beaver on lakes, ponds, and rivers and usualy they are pissed off and let you know it.


 if you fish around a beaver lodge be carefull this early ice, the beavers going in and out of the den will create a current and the ice is usually thinner in that area.later in winter is usually safer to get close, and they are good spots to try with the wood structure there...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just checked the lake. 2 guys out on the south end ice is between 3-4 inches and all clear solid ice. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet! Looks like ice city on mosquito this weekend.


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

i fished a beaver hut in the past did very good on it but that was the summer time. never know till u try!


----------

